# Our Puppy Visit Today



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Long drive, long day, but we really enjoyed our visit with all the adults and pups, and we love the little girl that we chose. Still waffling on a new name for her, but she's a sweetheart, and I think we have an excellent match. My early hunch is that she will be more independent, but still affectionate, and if her mom's stature and coat texture are any indication, she should also be very pretty! Getting to see her at this age was a real treat. 

I took a bunch of pictures with my new camera, and also more pics and some videos with an inexpensive point and shoot I bought just for the occasion. They don't look all that great, but once I figure out how the heck to get them onto the computer and then upload them here - particularly the video which I have never done before, I will post a new thread. Meanwhile, she sent me some updated pics she just took herself.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She is adorable. I bet you can't wait to go back to cuddle her again!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Re-sized and was able to upload the breeder's second pic, thanks for the advice!

Hopefully in the next couple days I can get my own images up. 

If anyone has time for advice on getting the videos on You Tube so that I can imbed them here, I'm all ears. The techno end of things is always a bit of a challenge for me.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww! She is so cute
PS-what camera did you get?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I got the Nikon D-60 with 3 different lenses. There was an instant $150 rebate to buy it with 2 "kit" lenses (the regular 18-55 and a telephoto, both with AF & VR), and then I splurged on a macro lens because I actually have a legitimate need for that. Though I also think puppy photos are a legitimate need... I need a lot more photography knowledge to get pictures anywhere close to on par with Lina's, and I have to say my puppy shots were not so great in the auto mode, but the quick macro shots I took yesterday look fantastic with very little effort.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is a CUTE little punkin and I know with a new camera we will get to see lots of pictutes. I WANT HER.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

How darling she is!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Benvenuto Gabriella!*

An adorable little girl to warm your heart...and ours!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh I was waiting for this thread! She's so adorable. You probably have to resize your pics, that should fix the problem! Hurry, I'm excited!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations on your new puppy and new camera!! Looking forward to more pictures :biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't wait to find out what you named her! Can you give us a hint? If you were trying to decide between a few choices we would be happy to help you! hint... hint


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What a cutie!!! You could call her Gabbie!! <grin>


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Diane, very cute little girl and the coloring you wanted!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Cute as a button. Looking forward to seeing more pics of _________.:biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's so cute! And congratulations on your new camera, too!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Awwww! They're so cute at that age! And at any age!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's such a cutie! Looking forward to more pics of her when she comes home. When will that be????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie and I am glad she is the one for you


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

She's absolutely adorable!
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She is a little doll baby!
You chose well!!
I'm jealous...

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy! She is a cutie! I can not wait till you decide on a name and post more photos!:thumb:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh - she is SOOOO cute!!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I so can't wait, but I'm sitting here looking at SNOW coming down, predicted 3-6 inches for our immediate area, so I'm glad we should be done with the white stuff by the time I bring her home and we start outside potty training. The anticipated pick-up date is the first weekend in May, when she'll be just over 10 weeks, but it may get delayed an extra week, I'm not sure yet. I started moving furniture to accommodate her ex-pen area and trying to figure out a system for introducing a crate, which may eventually be the overnight choice, but to start she'll primarily be right next to me in an ex-pen while I'm working. Then short periods in the crate in another room so she gets used to it and learns to spend some time away from me each day. 

You guys should have seen the dogs I looked at yesterday, I wish I had thought to get pictures of all the rest. She had two 4-month-old females that she was keeping for show and breeding, one was a new introduction from another breeder to bring some new blood in, and she was a totally different body style than the mom of our puppy. This one was an exuberant, stocky little butterball with a jet black coat, I just died, she was so adorable. The other was turning a "havana brown" color with cream points, and had a slimmer build like her mom. So pretty! I was impressed with how much of the house, deck and yard was devoted to the dogs, and it was immaculately clean. They were all lovers, everyone greeted us with kisses and lap-sitting. I was in heaven!

I have a busy week, but I'll try to work on getting the other photos and videos posted. I think I need your average 12 year old to help me with some of the technical stuff. Would you believe I don't even know how to re-size a pic.... ?


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Diane,

When you first open the forum page, on your right is a link under Information that gives you Photo Sizing assistance. 

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous little face! she is precious!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awww....what fun you had....soooooooo jealous!! Isn't puppy breath grand? :biggrin1:


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

omg, puppy breath is the best thing in the world....

I'll have to ask her what she's doing with her adults, though, because I got a lot of kisses and none of them were stinky, either!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

ok, I was able to get the second pic up there by re-sizing, so it's on the first page now.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Diane-she's the sweetest little thing! When do you get to bring her home?


OOPS-Just saw that you posted above you'll be bringing her home in May. Congrats!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh, her markings are gorgeous! I love the little white tip on her tail..how cute is she!! :biggrin1:
I can't wait to see the pictures that you took...if you can't figure out how to re-size on your computer you can always set up a photobucket account and resize on there...that's how I used to do it.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

HI Ann, the plan is for the first weekend in May, but I may have a delayed out of state memorial service to attend that could change the time table a bit, though we are hoping not. She'll be 10 weeks old that first weekend in May, and I'd prefer if it doesn't get delayed beyond 11 or 12 weeks at the latest. Depends on when my dad has healed from his prostate procedure and can travel. The breeder is actually sort of on the way, so it may all happen the same weekend and we'll get her on the way home. I don't want to pick her up and then have to have someone else care for her for a few days only a week or two later, I think that would mess her up at a time when she most needs consistency.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Oh, that's right, photobucket, thanks. I had an account with them a few years back when I was selling on eBay. I wonder if they took it down.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, she is adorable! I'm glad your visit went so well and that you feel in love (again) with little Gabby. I'm sure your pictures aren't as bad as you think... please share them!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

She is so cute! I can't resist..... What about Bree, Bre, or Abby? I cannot believe I had a puppy that little.........Oh! The memories.......


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I have thought of Abby, actually. I have a list of about 20 other names, and it's a hard decision! I'm sure she'll "grow into" whatever name I pick. For the past few months I have not been able to get the name Violet out of my head, and that may be what I end up going with. I also like Ivy, Georgia, Nira, Lety, Ingrid, Eva, Daphne, Freya, Martine, among others....aagh! My husband doesn't like any of those. He wants to name her Xin Xing. Don't ask....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We had names picked out for both dogs before we got them, neither of them are called the names we picked! ound:

On the drive to get Murphy my boys and I were texting my daughter and DH, they stayed home, the whole way down and back with name ideas. You probably won't be able to settle on a name until she's with you for a bit and you see what "fits". She's so cute!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! I forgot! You can name your Hav anything you want, but just know, you will have at least 10 other names you will call your Hav! :biggrin1:


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. Good luck naming! What about Laila? I loved that name but my FIL has a cat named that. Naming is such fun.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

i was kinda hoping she might tell me what she wants to be called - lol! who knows, I may end up keeping Gabi. It's right on her picture every time I look up the website (which is about ten times a day) and it's starting to stick.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Oh! I forgot! You can name your Hav anything you want, but just know, you will have at least 10 other names you will call your Hav! :biggrin1:


That's the truth! ound:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

She is sooooo precious. Are you crazy in love?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Yes! Her little head wasn't even as big as a tennis ball, but she was definitely very active. Was falling asleep while being held upright as we were leaving, so cute. Eyes open, then closing, closing....She was teething and chewing on everything she could get her mouth around. 

Right now I'm in a bit of a dilemma about when to pick her up because I may have to delay it for a family memorial, in which case she'd be more like 13 weeks if I do, and I'm not sure if that's too long to wait from a bonding & training standpoint. I was going to bring her home at a little over 10 weeks.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*What a Sweetie!*

She is so adorable! I can't wait til I can get my second one!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

sshhh... i haven't told my husband yet about MHS, he might have put a stop to this if he knew I'd likely catch the bug and need another one!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow she is stunning Diane. CONGRATULATIONS. What a little beauty.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I know! Isn't she? I could just eat her up. Cuteness to the max. 

I am planning to work on getting some of the pictures we took up in a new thread this weekend, along with (hopefully) some videos. I've never done videos before and don't have a 10-year-old around to show me how!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Diane, if you need a puppy sitter, just holler. I can be there in half a day by plane! :biggrin1: 

She's adorable!!!!! I've been meaning to tell you how much I love your avatar, but never got around to it until I found this thread. So glad you enjoyed your visit. Isn't it such a great feeling, knowing she's well cared for? 

I hope you get her sooner than later too, but when life is really hectic, it can be best to wait a bit. You can ask her breeder what she thinks might be best.


----------

